# Prayer Warriors Needed



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

I had booked a trip with Rockport guide Marvin Sessler for this coming Friday so I called today just to touch base. Left a message and he called me back this evening. I have never met him, but from the sound of his voice, I knew something was seriously wrong. He then told me that he just found out that his wife, Ann, has cancer. She has been in the hospital for several days while they ran tests and it was confirmed today that she does have cancer, and it is fairly advanced, involving at least a large percentage of her lungs. Obviously, I told him to forget about the trip we had booked, he seemed so apologetic it really touched my heart, and I would do anything I could to help him.
So, here I am, asking for all 2coolers to lift them up in prayer to the Lord for healing and comfort.
Amen


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers on the way


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, we lift up Marvin's wife to you and ask you to ease her pain. We pray you will guide the doctors in their treatment of her. We pray for the whole family and ask you to give them your peace and comfort. Help Marvin to be strong for his wife and help them both to get over this initial shock of finding out about the cancer. We lift them both up to you, Father. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Bonito said:


> Father, we lift up Marvin's wife to you and ask you to ease her pain. We pray you will guide the doctors in their treatment of her. We pray for the whole family and ask you to give them your peace and comfort. Help Marvin to be strong for his wife and help them both to get over this initial shock of finding out about the cancer. We lift them both up to you, Father. In Jesus' name we pray.


 Amen


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Bonito said:


> Father, we lift up Marvin's wife to you and ask you to ease her pain. We pray you will guide the doctors in their treatment of her. We pray for the whole family and ask you to give them your peace and comfort. Help Marvin to be strong for his wife and help them both to get over this initial shock of finding out about the cancer. We lift them both up to you, Father. In Jesus' name we pray.


Amen


----------



## Flipper (Sep 21, 2005)

Prayers sent from Waco!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## wingman (Dec 18, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Bonito said:


> Father, we lift up Marvin's wife to you and ask you to ease her pain. We pray you will guide the doctors in their treatment of her. We pray for the whole family and ask you to give them your peace and comfort. Help Marvin to be strong for his wife and help them both to get over this initial shock of finding out about the cancer. We lift them both up to you, Father. In Jesus' name we pray.


Amen


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bonito said:


> Father, we lift up Marvin's wife to you and ask you to ease her pain. We pray you will guide the doctors in their treatment of her. We pray for the whole family and ask you to give them your peace and comfort. Help Marvin to be strong for his wife and help them both to get over this initial shock of finding out about the cancer. We lift them both up to you, Father. In Jesus' name we pray.


Father, give them peace.
Amen


----------



## sportd (Oct 9, 2009)

Father God, as always your will be done. We ask in the name of Jesus for comfort to Marvin and his wife. Amen


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Please be with Marvin and Ann Sessler in a special way as they deal with her illness. Lord, show mercy and compassion to this couple. Lay your healing hand on her and command the cancer to leave her body. Restore her to full health in the name of Jesus. We depend on your mercy for our daily bread, our daily breath, and our daily guidance. May the light of Jesus shine on Marvin and Ann, and increase their faith in your goodness and love.

In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------

